# Alternative bulb for 2c ROP?



## bouncer (Feb 8, 2016)

I have a 2c ROP. I currently have a 3854 low bulb but it's my last one and both 3854 and 3853 bulbs are no longer available. I know I can use a 5 cell krypton from Maglite but can I use the 8 watt 3804 from pelican?


----------



## 1pt21 (Feb 8, 2016)

bouncer said:


> I have a 2c ROP. I currently have a 3854 low bulb but it's my last one and *both 3854 and 3853 bulbs are no longer available.*



Damnit, we can't even keep our ROP's alive anymore?!? The single mod that brought into the word of Mag mods....

Friggin LED's!! :sigh:


----------



## Minimoog (Feb 8, 2016)

Yes, its a real shame that things incan are drying up fast. What I don't understand is why? LED is an alternative, not a replacement for bulbs. A nicely driven Halogen bulb in a LOP reflector is a thing of beauty indeed.


----------



## MikeSalt (Feb 8, 2016)

I too am on my last packet of ROP bulbs and I'm a bit annoyed to find that someone I'd loaned my 6D ROP-LO to has managed to shatter the bulb. The 2D ROP-HI I built is still going strong though, although I fear the day that my last bulb is dead and I have to put a 6-cell LED module in


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2016)

bouncer said:


> I have a 2c ROP. I currently have a 3854 low bulb but it's my last one and both 3854 and 3853 bulbs are no longer available. I know I can use a 5 cell krypton from Maglite but can I use the 8 watt 3804 from pelican?


There are still places selling the 3854 in Australia. Not sure about other countries. The HPR71 is 10w and easier to get hold of generally. It's pretty close to the rop low.


----------



## apete2 (Feb 8, 2016)

Philips HPX53 can also be used


----------



## fivemega (Feb 9, 2016)

*I suggest you convert your D M*glite to bi-pin and find many of low cost bulbs here.
15 watt version is pretty close to 3854L
If you really like to keep it PR base then GH24 will be closest match.*


----------



## saeckereier (Feb 11, 2016)

fivemega, Do you still make the bipin socket? Or how would one convert to bi-pin these days? 
I have a 2C Maglite that's running ROPs on 2x18650 IMRs for now but I haven't got many bulbs left either..
It's just such a beautiful light, would be a pity if I couldn't use it anymore one day just because of missing bulbs


----------



## fivemega (Feb 11, 2016)

saeckereier said:


> Do you still make the bipin socket?





fivemega said:


> *I suggest you convert your [SIZE=+2]D[/SIZE] M*glite to bi-pin and find many of low cost bulbs here .*


*I still have bi-pin sockets for M*g [SIZE=+2]D[/SIZE]*


saeckereier said:


> how would one convert to bi-pin these days?


*Sorry, no more drop in sockets for M*g C or D are or will be available.*


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 12, 2016)

Newb question:
What does ROP stand for? 

I see it a lot lately...thanks to what seems to be a recent upsurge in incan interest...


----------



## saeckereier (Feb 12, 2016)

There's a sticky in this subforum, ROP stands for Roar of the Pelican, we basically use 6V lamps for a no longer sold type of searchlight from Pelican and overdrive them. Those bulbs can take a lot more power and deliver a lot of light. Also they are PR bulbs and fit in the socket of an umodified D or C cell maglite.

And last but not least, they're no longer made and that's why we talk about them more now 

EDIT: They're so powerful, they'll melt the stock reflector on a M*glite by the way


----------



## saeckereier (Feb 12, 2016)

fivemega said:


> *I still have bi-pin sockets for M*g [SIZE=+2]D[/SIZE]*
> 
> *Sorry, no more drop in sockets for M*g C or D are or will be available.*



Thanks, sorry to hear that


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 12, 2016)

saeckereier said:


> There's a sticky in this subforum, ROP stands for Roar of the Pelican, we basically use 6V lamps for a no longer sold type of searchlight from Pelican and overdrive them. Those bulbs can take a lot more power and deliver a lot of light. Also they are PR bulbs and fit in the socket of an umodified D or C cell maglite.
> 
> And last but not least, they're no longer made and that's why we talk about them more now
> 
> EDIT: They're so powerful, they'll melt the stock reflector on a M*glite by the way



Thanks


----------



## novice (Feb 12, 2016)

saeckereier said:


> They're so powerful, they'll melt the stock reflector on a M*glite by the way



Bykfixer, 
Some mods will melt the stock lexan lens, too. The Malkoff drop-ins are okay with a stock mag (except for cutting down the reflector), but I have used an aluminum reflector and glass lens in all of my incan mag mods just as a matter of policy.

As an aside, I have also managed to melt the lexan lens in a stretched G2 running a P90 when the "temporary press" got jammed on in the pocket of a thick leather jacket and I didn't feel the heat.


----------



## saeckereier (Feb 12, 2016)

novice said:


> Bykfixer,
> Some mods will melt the stock lexan lens, too.



Good point, I totally forgot that I had to exchange the lens as well as the reflector


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 12, 2016)

novice said:


> Bykfixer,
> Some mods will melt the stock lexan lens, too. The Malkoff drop-ins are okay with a stock mag (except for cutting down the reflector), but I have used an aluminum reflector and glass lens in all of my incan mag mods just as a matter of policy.
> 
> As an aside, I have also managed to melt the lexan lens in a stretched G2 running a P90 when the "temporary press" got jammed on in the pocket of a thick leather jacket and I didn't feel the heat.



Thanks. I feel better about a recent purchase now.

I have some Malkoff-ification of a 4C on the way. I bought a mega clear poly lens from him for one that will remain xenon. But have a glass lens on the way for the one getting Malkoff'd. 
Something inside said "hmmmm, 700 lumens...maybe ya oughta get some glass for that one." lol...you guys confirmed it. Phew! 

If I ever stumble onto a cache of ROP's I'll share with you fellas for what I paid for them.
If I ever need/want that much light I'll just get out the ole 12 volt spotlight.


----------



## novice (Feb 13, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> I have some Malkoff-ification of a 4C on the way. I bought a mega clear poly lens from him for one that will remain xenon. But have a glass lens on the way for the one getting Malkoff'd. Something inside said "hmmmm, 700 lumens...maybe ya oughta get some glass for that one." lol...you guys confirmed it. Phew!



bykfixer,
Just for clarification, even though your Malkoff will produce 700 OTF lumens, I don't think that you will _need_ a glass lens with it, because the Malkoff drop-in is so well heat-sinked - but - it will probably benefit from the increased optical clarity and lack of scratches throughout it's life. I have put glass lenses in all of my modded mags, including the Malkoff receptacles, because I think it looks better, and will look better longer. If you soup up a mag with a incandescent lamp, then it is always a good idea to use a glass lens. I have an old Kel-lite that I stuck a funky aspheric glass lens in because the old lexan lens was so scratched it was starting to look like a diffusion filter.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 13, 2016)

I certainly appreciate the tip novice...
I'm honored. 

I goofed and ordered the 375 lumen drop in...along with a Malkoff ultra clear lens...so when the glass lens arrives it'll still be used in the Malkoff'd light...

I figure a $50 emitter in a $12 (what I paid) light...eh, may as well use the glass lens.


----------



## novice (Feb 14, 2016)

The 325 lumen Malkoff Maglite drop-in is an unheralded *gem*. A solid 6 hours of regulated performance on 3 cheap alkaline cells. In my local "Dollar Tree" store, you can get a 3-pk for $1. Runtime might be longer with Duracell coppertops, but there is no need for expensive, exotic cells, if you can't afford them. I think that this is one of the most practical upgrades there is. You most definitely didn't "goof"...


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 15, 2016)

I say "goof" because I thought I clicked the 700 lumen drop in at the bottom right when I had actually clicked the 375 one at the top right. lol
Yet how can I call it goof'd when picking _any_ Malkoff drop in?

I ordered the C model size. They sent me the D model size. So I have a 3D light on the way. Best part is it's a 'FLUKE' brand promo light that was only $12.

Anxiously await being able to use that unheralded *gem*. 

Sorry about the side track folks...


----------



## 1pt21 (Feb 16, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> I say "goof" because I thought I clicked the 700 lumen drop in at the bottom right when I had actually clicked the 375 one at the top right. lol
> Yet how can I call it goof'd when picking _any_ Malkoff drop in?
> 
> I ordered the C model size. They sent me the D model size. So I have a 3D light on the way. Best part is it's a 'FLUKE' brand promo light that was only $12.
> ...



NICE!!!

Seems like all kinds of odd things have worked out in your favor here :twothumbs

You will be happy with everything in the end-run, just wait and see.

Congrats buddy!!!


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 20, 2016)

Once upon a time I was perfectly happy with whatever bulb Mag provided....but then I messed around and read threads like this....

The term 'hotwire' no longer evokes mental images of stealing the neighbors old Buick. 

ROP no longer evokes memories of an engine diesaling due to the ole 'run on problem'...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...urrent-draw-SF-amp-other-brands-incl-hotwires
^^ threads like this will assure I get the correct stuff.
Thanks CPF.

Edit:
I won't going for major output like you guys. But now have a much better understanding of how to achieve a little extra 'oomph' from some classics without going all in on the LED thing with my incan lights.


----------



## 1pt21 (Feb 21, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Once upon a time I was perfectly happy with whatever bulb Mag provided...
> Edit:
> I won't going for major output like you guys. But now have a much better understanding of how to achieve a little extra 'oomph' from some classics without going all in on the LED thing with my incan lights.



Not sure if you've tried this or not but, the old Maglite 5-cell PR drop-in upgrade bulb (NOT the new Bi-Pin bulbs) has been working wonderfully for me on 2x Lithium Rechargeable of your choice. Heck I've been using it on 2x Efest 26500 IMR's with great results thus far! *BE CAREFUL* some Efest 26500 IMR's (red 3000 mAh) fit the Mag C-Cell and some don't (another lesson learned the hard way....).

The new bi-pin 5 cell insta-flashed, but the 6 cell bi-pin has been holding up fine as well (just a tad dimmer, still nice and white).


I'll be posting a thread soon with the new mag "C" incan twisties (I'm assuming they're low resistance with there being no switch which may have made the 5 cell bi-pin insta-flash on IMR's).


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 21, 2016)

Forgive me for needing time to digest all this incan know how. 

I saw a minimoog post with a 3k lumen incan and am still seeing spots...
You see, until mid 2015 I was like your ordinary Wal Mart shopper who'd used incans for years as the stock versions were brighter than their LED counterparts. There were some decent output 'work' lights in my accumulation of flashlights. I say accumulation as over a couple of decades lights began to accumulate. 

Then one night at work I needed a sure enough bright light and between my cel phone, cigarette lighter, incan minimag and multi led 3 aaa found that between all that I could barely muster a 10' beam. I needed to see a few hundred.

A coworker shows up with his rechargeable 2C sized light and solved the lack of light issue. 

Next day I had a few big box store lights and they served the purpose. Yet my quest for better began. A 2D Mag LED was added, and some others.
That was about the time I discovered CPF. At that point the incan section was pretty quiet and I didn't even know what a 'drop in' was, much less a hotwire. 

Along the way I read and read and read until my eyes watered...still do. LED weapon lights were on my radar. In the meantime I kept accumulating Mag incans, restoring some old faithfuls and enjoying the orange glow. 

One day I received a PK FL2 and at that point had found my ultimate weapon light.

The accumulation had turned into a purposeful collection and the knowledge of the venerable flashlight had become saturated with the LED. At the close of 015 I vowed to turn my sights back towards incandecent flashlights. 
To me the LED is just more of the same ole same ole plug n play variety that continues to grow more boring as they get brighter, tints become "better" and in general have begun to lack in imagination imo. 

Over the years I've restored a few hot rod automobiles, focusing largely on remaining pretty stock looking with factory upgrades.
As a rule I've stuck to that theme with my flashlight collection. 

Last night my first attempt at adding some pizazz to an incan took place. A 4C with a 3 cell krypton.
That krypton took on a brighter look with 6+/- volts surging through a 4.5+/- volt lamp. 
Yet with tips like yours above, there is no telling what will eventually take place. I missed the hay-day of the incan, but now thanks to you guys have begun reading through the hours and hours worth material here at CPF.


----------

